# Bad news and Good news.



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

First the bad I guess... sigh. Two days ago I did a water change for my double tail in his 2.5g tank. I had noticed some fin rot starting so I added a couple small drops of Melafix to the tank. He was ok for the day but when I woke up the next morning (yesterday) he was lying on the bottom struggling for air. I scooped him in his cup and let him float at the top hoping he would recover. Sadly he continued to deteriate and didn't make through last night. The only thing I did different with this water change was add the Melafix. I'm guessing he had some reaction to it. I only had him briefly but I will miss him. I will never put a fish in a tank this small again. Lesson learned.

Now for some good news! My betta sorority is up and running! The agression has died down to just a little flare here or there, but everybody knows who's queen! There are 8 girls in a heavely live planted 15g tank. And lastly, I now have a 10g divided with 3 males. Each guy has his own theme. I have a black orchid crowntail that lives in Egypt, a rainbow crowntail that lives in Paris, and a light blue and red delta tail that lives in China. 

I wish I could figure out how to upload pictures to the thread, but I look at this site through my phone in full website view. I hate the mobile view. I can't find anything.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats on the sorority! 

Please, never use melafix/ pima fix/ betta fix. They do more harm than good.


----------



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

It was the first time I used Melafix so I wasn't sure. He was ok until some time in the night. And as I said lesson learned.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hard lesson to learn


----------



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

UPDATE:
Like I said, I found my little guy dead on Sunday morning, and it was a long day and weekend, (a big birthday party/family reunion), I was tired and decided to go to bed early and would get around to flushing fishie and clean the tank Monday after work. Monday morning I was making my rounds to my other 2 tanks and just took a quick glance at the other tank and out of the corner of my eye I thought I saw movement. I walked over to get a closer look, and sure enough, he moved. He was still alive. Not only was he alive, but he was no longer laying on his side gasping for air or worse, not moving at all which is why I thought he was dead. But he was still very weak and couldn't swim to the surface which was only a couple inches. I didn't want to get hopeful, but I had to admit, the little guy's got spirit! I decided to change just half of the water in his cup and see what happens. By the I got home from work, he was at the surface and swimming! But he still hadn't eaten in dayyyyss. And still refused until tuesday evening. It was then, that I knew he'd be okay. Today after work, I decided to let him out of the cup. He was ready to get out and back in his home again. He's now happily swimming and dancing about and I decided to buy him a present. A floating log. He loves it!


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I was just poking around another forum which had a sticky saying don't use melafix, pimafix etc on labyrinth fish. I have. 2 female betas and a killie in a tank with other fish, but the tank has cories and loaches who are also sensitive to medicines. I wouldn't know what to use on them if they came down with something.


----------



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

There really is so much mixed info out there. I read the bottle of Melafix and it didn't exclude any certain types of fish so I thought it would be ok. My little guy just couldn't handle it. Thankfully he's ok now!


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

BettaGamer said:


> There really is so much mixed info out there. I read the bottle of Melafix and it didn't exclude any certain types of fish so I thought it would be ok. My little guy just couldn't handle it. Thankfully he's ok now!


Thanks for saying.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yay! 

So glad he is doing better.


----------

